# Tanganyika Field Trip Video (and introduction...)



## AlexJordan (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I am a researcher studying Tanganyikan cichlids, and have just returned from a four month field season on the Lake. I have made some underwater videos of the fish and habitats in various places I visited, and thought some people here may be interested in seeing their aquarium fish in their natural habitats.

This is the first video of 3 or 4 that I'll upload over the next few weeks, and the footage is taken from Cape Kaku (near Cape Chaitika), Chisanza Bay (near Isanga), and Ndole Bay (near Sumbu). I hope you like it!

EDIT! I can't post the link because it's my first post... I'll try again

Alex


----------



## AlexJordan (Dec 2, 2011)

Will this work I wonder...?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, thank you for the great video. The only way to get better is to actually dive myself. Stunning. I can't wait for the other videos!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Just awesome. So looking forward to the next one. Thank you for thinking to share these with us! Might I ask what the purpose of your research is and with/for whom are you doing it? You are living the dream of many of us, I would think - I know I can think of few things I would like to do more!

Thanks again!


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

> You are living the dream of many of us, I would think


 nmcichlid-aholic just expressed my own feelings. Awesome video.


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

That was purely amazing and a joy to watch.


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great video! Thanks for sharing! opcorn:


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow!

I didn't realize the fish density was so high in the lake... awesome vid!!!

thanks for sharing!!! Looking forward to the next installment.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, now that's the size tank I need! :dancing:

Thanks for the video.


----------



## AlexJordan (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback all, I'm glad you liked it! But this job isn't all roses, I have to be away for months at a time, and it's sometimes difficult to get funding, but yeah, I guess all-in-all it's a pretty good deal...

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

What is the spec. at 8:55 of that vid!? I must know.


----------



## EpicCichlids (May 7, 2011)

Simply amazing! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

hungryhungryNIMBO said:


> What is the spec. at 8:55 of that vid!? I must know.


Cyathopharynx Foai.
Not sure of the location, possibly Ndole.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

This is the next best thing to Nat Geo videos.

Great stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't get enough video and can't wait to see the rest of them. Thank you for letting us see what the areas look like.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

awesome video that is way up there on quality. i highly suggest to try to get some of your raw footage in to some of the higher up tang people. maybe you could publish something. only real question i have.. is did the catfish make it? or was he just too stuck? lol :-?


----------



## AlexJordan (Dec 2, 2011)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> awesome video that is way up there on quality. i highly suggest to try to get some of your raw footage in to some of the higher up tang people. maybe you could publish something. only real question i have.. is did the catfish make it? or was he just too stuck? lol :-?


Hey Anthrax, I'm happy for the moment just to put my stuff on youtube for the world to enjoy, but if you see a bigwig around, be sure to mention my name!

And yes, I finally did get the multipunctatus out, but I had to dig out the rocks and kick up a lot of sand, so the video isn't that good!


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

that was wicked cool when u caught that fish underwater. TY for sharing that great experience. 99 % will never know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Great Video!!! :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent video, the only better choice would be to be there in person! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great video, that has to be one of the best video of the lake ever, it is right up there with the nat geo doc.
I love to see the surrounding villages, and the layout of the land, and shots of the people that live there.
Thank you sooo much!!!!!
bas


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

What is the species at 8:14? I left u comments after video #2, but thankyou again so much for sharing this with us. Don't hesitate to elaborate when possible on your work, us cichlid lovers will gobble up every morsel of info u feed us!!!! opcorn:


----------

